# $100 to whoever can get my Nexus to flash a JB ROM! Seriously!



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's the deal, I've been flashing ROMs, kernels, themes, etc. since the OG Droid and have never had an issue. I've flashed just about every ICS ROM and kernel out there but for some reason my Nexus (only mine) will NOT get past the Nexus Logo (waited up to 4 hours but never less than 20 minutes) when flashing a JB ROM. I have done all the basic trouble shooting things (re-flashed a stock image, unlocked, rooted, and flashed CWM. After that I've used super wipe scripts, kernel wipe scripts, flashed EVERY available ROM on Rootz and XDA and NONE of them work.

To make sure I wasn't losing my mind, I rooted and flashed JB ROMs on a couple of my corworkers phone with no issues. I was so frustrated that today I went to Verizon to open up a new contract just to get a Nexus, I immediately unlocked it, rooted it, and flashed a JB ROM in a matter of minutes. Soooooooo, it's not me, it's got to be my phone. I have 14 days to return the phone and nullify my added line so instead of paying Verizon the money I figured I'd offer $100.00 to anyone in the community that can make my original Nexus learn to like some JB...crazy ass phone!!! I'll pay pal the money or direct deposit. Help!!!!


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Try switching ur recovery. I use twrp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmmm try TWRP maybe?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Will Verizon know if you give them back your nexus that doesn't take to JB roms and keep the new one? Assuming you return it to stock and it isn't dinged up?

Did you install the JB boot loader?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

My fine gave me trouble also so wat work for me was to cum from akop rom build 40 then just wipe everythang no super wide just thru recovery (cwm) and it finally took it wouldn't work for sum reason from stock rooted ,and unlocked for me hope this help if u haven't tryed it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I have no issues on CWMR by unstable apps. Sounds like something is corrupt. Have you tried flashing recovery images? You don't have to re-lock but you will have to re-root and flash a recovery again. I'd say start bone stock unlocked then try JB Roms


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a crazy idea, not sure of the ramifications of doing this, but can't hurt at this point.

Make a Android of your current JB rom on your new nexus. Transfer it to your old nexus and try to restore it.

Just brainstorming...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sooks (Apr 17, 2012)

To A full wipe with the script. go back to stock 4.0.4 reflash


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try this?

1. Use whatever method to return to stock factory 404 image with locked bootloader. I used toolbox 7.0 or whatever.
2. Start there from scratch and re-root unlock yadda yadda flash twrp 2.1.2 recovery.
3. Download superwipe script, jb Bootloader, rom, gapps, kernel all of your choosing. I'm on JellyBelly 3.2 from Jakeday.
4. Wipe data/cache/dalvik/format system/run superwipe
5. Flash same session in this order: jb bootloader, jb rom, gapps, kernel.

If you do the above you are flashing over an out of the box nexus freshly rooted and should work flawlessly as you're aware. Otherwise it's messed up hardware.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

My suggested course of action
1. Download 4.0.4 stock images found here: https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-imm76k-factory-98d21321.tgz
2. Flash every last one of them
3. Download ClockworkMod Touch found here: http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.0.2-toro.img
4. Flash that guy
5. Download your favorite JB ROM (I highly recommend RootzBoat)
6. Flash in recovery

This all assumes you know your way around fastboot, just ask if you need elaboration on any step.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

do u know what radio's you are running?


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's a crazy idea, not sure of the ramifications of doing this, but can't hurt at this point.
> 
> Make a Android of your current JB rom on your new nexus. Transfer it to your old nexus and try to restore it.
> 
> ...


Like that idea... Will definitely try that! Thanks. If it works I'll let you know so I can get you the money.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FloridaMike (Jun 30, 2011)

Had the same problem... Had to return phone to full stock and locked, directions on rootz... then 're unlocked, rooted, cwm, installed a different jb ...jelly belly, and installed twrp. Now all is fine, apparently something corrupted in the boot process when I was installing jb initially

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I've already used TWRP and flashed stock images. I will continue to try all the suggestions today and hopefully be able to pay someone. Thanks for the great quick feedback!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Try downloading the new jb boot loader. And I would also put it on the newest radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

You better work some overtime. Looks like you owe a lot of people $100. Lol


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Try downloading the new jb boot loader. And I would also put it on the newest radios
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've done that as well and my phone still won't flash JB. Crazy phone is having a difficult time breaking up with ICS for JB.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> You better work some overtime. Looks like you owe a lot of people $100. Lol


Lol, no I've only see one suggestion I haven't tried yet so I should be ok 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Keno23- i had same type of issue. i did a full relock with stock system images from google,
one thing you could try before that though and i think this is the problem is that recovery is not wiping your /data.
after i did a wipe i adb'd into the phone and it still showed everything in /data
boot into fastboot (both volumes+power)
in terminal type "fastboot -w"

this should wipe userdata AND everything on the internal SDCARD


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

legacystar said:


> Keno23- i had same type of issue. i did a full relock with stock system images from google,
> one thing you could try before that though and i think this is the problem is that recovery is not wiping your /data.
> after i did a wipe i adb'd into the phone and it still showed everything in /data
> boot into fastboot (both volumes+power)
> ...


Thanks... I'll adb into the phone and try that too. I'll let you know... Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. So what I did, I scratch out my touch cwm and went to rom manager, bought the updated cwm, and got it going.

Whatever's.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Advice: Search the (at least) 13 billion threads related to issues with JB. Follow one of the 18 trillion steps someone took to get it to work properly. Profit?

I accept PayPal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

^^

he was home schooled lol


----------



## bmt626 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would download the galaxy nexus tool kit and restore the nexus to stock then use the 1 click all option and let it do the magic for you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

legacystar said:


> Keno23- i had same type of issue. i did a full relock with stock system images from google,
> one thing you could try before that though and i think this is the problem is that recovery is not wiping your /data.
> after i did a wipe i adb'd into the phone and it still showed everything in /data
> boot into fastboot (both volumes+power)
> ...


^^ that was exactally what I was going to say.

But if that doesn't work, you can always try to flash stock recovery, wipe /data in stock recovery, then try.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Where's the poll so we can vote whether or not the op will pay up?


----------



## Nitrogenus (Dec 22, 2011)

Sometimes my phone is wonky about booting past the Google logo. Once out of three reboots I have to plug my phone in and ADB reboot bootloader and then select recovery. Once in recovery (CWM touch), I just select reboot. The phone boots with zero issues and very little delay. It is the only solution I have found for the times it is reluctant to start.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Nitrogenus said:


> Sometimes my phone is wonky about booting past the Google logo. Once out of three reboots I have to plug my phone in and ADB reboot bootloader and then select recovery. Once in recovery (CWM touch), I just select reboot. The phone boots with zero issues and very little delay. It is the only solution I have found for the times it is reluctant to start.


he hasn't even gotten an initial boot of JB.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn man, sounds about like you've tried almost everything.

Its gotta be something, somewhere software-wise in the memory. More than likely it has something to do with your own personal downloads/ settings or whatever (something you have put on/ had changed).

Obviously, flashing the stock image should wipe the phone entirely, but it doesn't do it *completely* every time. I've noticed that even after I go back to stock and then re-root, the stock recovery file is still deleted (so all I have to do is flash clockwork once and it's on there permanently).

And even when people flash roms and do factory wipes, sometimes it just doesn't erase all the data. I would try flashing the stock image, locking the boot loader, 'odining' the thing back to stock--- as many ways as you can think of, and like two to three times a piece.

And THEN hopefully you will have found something a little more helpful from someone else that's had the problem and got it working.

But I'm with the people who say that there is some kind of remnant from old data thas keeping it from happening.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Advice: Search the (at least) 13 billion threads related to issues with JB. Follow one of the 18 trillion steps someone took to get it to work properly. Profit?
> 
> I accept PayPal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Done that already and even worked directly with the ROM Devs to no avail. Glad you accept PayPal. If you read the post this is somewhat unique to the phone. #childishSmartAss. Go get an iphone if you don't like people soliciting feedback from the community.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Damn man, sounds about like you've tried almost everything.
> 
> Its gotta be something, somewhere software-wise in the memory. More than likely it has something to do with your own personal downloads/ settings or whatever (something you have put on/ had changed).
> 
> ...


Thanks bro...yeah, I have tried just about everything. I tried copying over a backup from the new phone I have running JB and that just looped on the Nexus logo. I'm ADB-ing into my system now to wipe everything too. I'll try your advice next...time to reflash stock like 10 times until this crazy phone takes it! lol  Thanks.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I am not seeking payment if my suggestion works. If you feel the need to pay someone, may I recommend donating to your favorite dev or divide it up among a few, without them all of this help is for nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> Thanks bro...yeah, I have tried just about everything. I tried copying over a backup from the new phone I have running JB and that just looped on the Nexus logo. I'm ADB-ing into my system now to wipe everything too. I'll try your advice next...time to reflash stock like 10 times until this crazy phone takes it! lol  Thanks.


dont use ADB, go into fastboot and "fastboot -w"


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Barf said:


> Where's the poll so we can vote whether or not the op will pay up?


LOL, I definitely will if this gets fixed...much less than the added monthly cost of having a second line on Verizon plus the $149.00 it cost me today.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The phone is unplugged when first booting into JB, correct? I've seen where leaving the phone plugged in can cause a failure to boot condition for whatever reason.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

I never thought I'd hate this Nexus boot screen so much!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

What happens who you adb logcat when its booting up?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> I never thought I'd hate this Nexus boot screen so much!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


well you have the boot animation going, thats closer then just sitting at the google screen!


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

And here's a picture of the one I purchased today and flashed 4.1.1 on.








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

what did u do to get the broken one running the boot animation?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Didnt read if you tried this or not, but change the boot logo, atleast this way you get to see something new xD


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine originally would not flash it kept hanging on the boot animation as well. What I encourage is formatting system data cache just like normal and then exiting recovery and letting it boot to make sure it hangs on the google screen and doesn't boot,as I've seen system not format correctly. If it fails to boot thats good now reboot into recovery and flash a rom you want this has worked for me several times now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

TWRP 2.1.x

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> Done that already and even worked directly with the ROM Devs to no avail. Glad you accept PayPal. If you read the post this is somewhat unique to the phone. #childishSmartAss. Go get an iphone if you don't like people soliciting feedback from the community.


Woah. Someone can't take a joke.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

legacystar said:


> what did u do to get the broken one running the boot animation?


Just flashed like usual. It always gets to the boot animation. I just can't get it past that.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> The phone is unplugged when first booting into JB, correct? I've seen where leaving the phone plugged in can cause a failure to boot condition for whatever reason.


Yes, unplugged.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> Just flashed like usual. It always gets to the boot animation. I just can't get it past that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Did you fast boot -w?


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

legacystar said:


> Did you fast boot -w?


Yes, thanks. It definitely wiped everything so now I'm going to flash a stock image (a couple of times) and try again as soon as I get back home in an hour.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

hulk2 said:


> My fine gave me trouble also so wat work for me was to cum from akop rom build 40 then just wipe everythang no super wide just thru recovery (cwm) and it finally took it wouldn't work for sum reason from stock rooted ,and unlocked for me hope this help if u haven't tryed it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


HULK MAKE POST!!!

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry, back on topic, I hope you get your phone booting JB.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

creaky24 said:


> HULK MAKE POST!!!
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


THAT NOT HULK BABY! HULK TAKE PATERNITY TEST ON MAURY POVICH!


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

creaky24 said:


> HULK MAKE POST!!!
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


I laughed way too hard at that!

On topic:

Does fix permissions do anything by chance?


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

ikithme said:


> I laughed way too hard at that!
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Does fix permissions do anything by chance?


No, I've fixed permissions and it did not help.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> Yes, thanks. It definitely wiped everything so now I'm going to flash a stock image (a couple of times) and try again as soon as I get back home in an hour.
> 
> Sent from my *HTC One X* using Tapatalk 2


Could be that the Galaxy Nexus ROM files dont work properly on a One X.

lol but ok seriously, Flash factory image back to the phone of 4.0.4, and make sure you have the 4.0.4 radio's and bootloader installed. Lock the phone and then unlock it again. Now copy your ROM to the phone's storage and once it is on there, do an MD5 check to verify it was copied 100% correctly to the phones internal memory. Once you are sure it was copied properly, copy over the JB bootloaders and verify them too. Then flash the bootloaders and power off the phone, boot back into recovery, wipe cache, dalvik, system, and factory reset. Then flash the ROM, wipe cache and dalvik again. Then try booting.

Not that it matters but I use this MD5 checker program:
http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Jesus I can't believe no one has asked if he's tried more than one jelly bean file. Wait a second, he said he tried every jelly bean rom, and that none of them will work, didnt he? If that's the case its hard to believe it would be a corrupt file/ md5 mismatch. Maybe they weren't downloading completely, who knows. An md5 sum check would be a good idea anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Jesus I can't believe no one has asked if he's tried more than one jelly bean file. Wait a second, he said he tried every jelly bean rom, and that none of them will work, didnt he? If that's the case its hard to believe it would be a corrupt file/ md5 mismatch. Maybe they weren't downloading completely, who knows. An md5 sum check would be a good idea anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking more along the lines of his internal storage is corrupted. A few people way back reported that wiping data and flashing too many ROMs would cause the internal memory to get lots of errors. An MD5 check would make sure things are copying to the phone properly.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Jesus I can't believe no one has asked if he's tried more than one jelly bean file. Wait a second, he said he tried every jelly bean rom, and that none of them will work, didnt he? If that's the case its hard to believe it would be a corrupt file/ md5 mismatch. Maybe they weren't downloading completely, who knows. An md5 sum check would be a good idea anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it's not the files. I've used the same files to flash JB on my new Nexus as well as my coworkers. It's crazy because the other phones flashed so quickly and without an issue at all. I'm sooooooo close to doing a BlendTec "it can blend anything" test on my phone!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe it would help us figure out the problem better if you gave us a logcat while the boot animation was playing.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Keno23 said:


> Like that idea... Will definitely try that! Thanks. If it works I'll let you know so I can get you the money.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Great Idea man...I tried it and thought it might work but once again I got stuck on the Nexus boot screen. Thanks again!


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's a crazy idea, not sure of the ramifications of doing this, but can't hurt at this point.
> 
> Make a Android of your current JB rom on your new nexus. Transfer it to your old nexus and try to restore it.
> 
> ...


Great Idea man...I tried it but unfortunately could not get past the Nexus Boot screen. Thanks though.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you tried flashing a JB rom over an ICS without wiping anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Or, were you able or did you try any of the previous JB roms that were built from the GSM port. Did they work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

Go to #teamkang IRC channel. I'll help you there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yea please get a logcat of when its booting.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

winner00 said:


> Yea please get a logcat of when its booting.


...and if you don't... I call troll! Think your clever waving $100 in our faces... eh?


----------



## SuzakuTheKnight (Apr 7, 2012)

How long are you letting the phone sit on the boot animation screen? When I first flashed a JB rom to my nexus it stayed on the boot animation for about 5min before reaching the activation screen. Since then all of my other boots have been normal. Though if nothing happens after 10min, I don't think waiting any longer would do anything.

Try taking the system image out of a JB flashable zip and booting it via fastboot. Don't flash it, just boot it: fastboot boot sytemimage.img or fastboot boot system sytemimage.img

Edit: This is more or less a guess. I know you can boot recoveries without flashing, but I have never tried it with a system image.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

2 things
have you flashed the 4.0.4 radios and data wiped after
And second, after returning to full stock did you re-lock.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

SuzakuTheKnight said:


> How long are you letting the phone sit on the boot animation screen? When I first flashed a JB rom to my nexus it stayed on the boot animation for about 5min before reaching the activation screen. Since then all of my other boots have been normal. Though if nothing happens after 10min, I don't think waiting any longer would do anything.
> 
> Try taking the system image out of a JB flashable zip and booting it via fastboot. Don't flash it, just boot it: fastboot boot sytemimage.img or fastboot boot system sytemimage.img
> 
> Edit: This is more or less a guess. I know you can boot recoveries without flashing, but I have never tried it with a system image.


You can't do it with a system image.


----------



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

Try the JB bootloader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

legacystar said:


> 2 things
> have you flashed the 4.0.4 radios and data wiped after
> And second, after returning to full stock did you re-lock.


I don't think flashing radios will fix his issue. I could be wrong though


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's a crazy idea, not sure of the ramifications of doing this, but can't hurt at this point.
> 
> Make a Android of your current JB rom on your new nexus. Transfer it to your old nexus and try to restore it.
> 
> ...


Bad idea. None of the radios will work since the IMEI will be different. My buddy learned that the hard way...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Nobody answer any of his questions till he comes back with a logcat of the bootloop. If you don't have one: I call troll.

By the way: adb logcat
^^ that's how it's done if you didn't know.


----------



## SuzakuTheKnight (Apr 7, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> You can't do it with a system image.


Thanks! As I said, I was mainly a guess. Good to know for sure though. +1 rep to you, good sir.


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

If asking stock images and starting from scratch doesn't work you may want to keep the phone on ICS until Google updates the phone to JB. It shouldn't take long since we just got AOSP support back.

If that doesn't work, try to return the phone stating its defective. You may just have a lemon dude...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Tone_Capone said:


> If asking stock images and starting from scratch doesn't work you may want to keep the phone on ICS until Google updates the phone to JB. It shouldn't take long since we just got AOSP support back.
> 
> If that doesn't work, try to return the phone stating its defective. You may just have a lemon dude...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, nothing has worked so that may be my only solution. I haven't done the ADB logcat like the guy above mentioned...never done that before so I'll have to research it. I have however, tried everything else. Thanks.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Nobody answer any of his questions till he comes back with a logcat of the bootloop. If you don't have one: I call troll.
> 
> By the way: adb logcat
> ^^ that's how it's done if you didn't know.


LOL, and you are to give orders? Seriously, people like you are the comedy I need when I'm frustrated dealing with this shit, so thanks. Side note: "troll" hmmmmmm, trolling what? You really think I would waste my time, take pictures of the device that does not work and the one that does work, and offer money up to kill time? LOL, idiot.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

This may b a silly ?...but, have u tried to uninstall CWM touch? Some people needed 2 revert to an older version of CWM in order to install a JB rom... just a thought.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your time and outstanding ideas. Unfortunately most of them I had already tried and the couple that i tried for the first time today they did not work. Again, it appears to be isolated to my phone since I have rooted and flashed JB on three different phones with no issues. Thanks.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wikkdwarrior said:


> This may b a silly ?...but, have u tried to uninstall CWM touch? Some people needed 2 revert to an older version of CWM in order to install a JB rom... just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Yes, I did that as well. Thanks.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the Toro Nexus right? About only thing i can honestly say that i've had work on tempermental phones has been the galaxy nexus root tool kit 1.4. I'd Do it like this in the tool kit. I'd nandroid back to ics, plug the phone into the pc run the toolkit. select proper rom your running in settings, flash stock unroot then oem lock. now power the phone up and walk through setup. make sure the phones fully functional make some calls. Just to rule out aanything odd. now re run toolkit, select your rom type in the toolkit. root and flash, oem unlock, install perment clockwork recovery option. Now try vicious's Jelly Bean, download it, put it on your phone while still running ics. Reboot to recovery, wipe cache, wipe factory reset, advanced, wipe dalvik. Now select install Zip from sd card option, flash jellybean and then reboot. Doing it like this i'm 6 Nexus down without issue. I do know for a fact in my Droid Incredible days they could not take root. I had 3 of 6 verizon refurbs reboot at setup after flash, all same radios and so on. my guess was corrupt or bad nands. So if that method dosent work i'd say bad hardware. BTW to everyone else. Verizon tracks Meid's he can't swap and return phones. My question is why don't you get a verizon refurb? it's under MFG warrenty?


----------



## McFluffnstuff (Jun 10, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> LOL, and you are to give orders? Seriously, people like you are the comedy I need when I'm frustrated dealing with this shit, so thanks. Side note: "troll" hmmmmmm, trolling what? You really think I would waste my time, take pictures of the device that does not work and the one that does work, and offer money up to kill time? LOL, idiot.


Not that I disagree with you, but the pictures don't necessarily prove anything either. All you did was show a picture of a Nexus still at the boot animation, and another of a Nexus with Jellybean installed. For all we know, it could have been the same phone with the picture taken at two different times.

Anywho, hope you get everything settled. If this is true, it certainly is one of the stranger things I've read on the site.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kpa2727 said:


> This is the Toro Nexus right? About only thing i can honestly say that i've had work on tempermental phones has been the galaxy nexus root tool kit 1.4. I'd Do it like this in the tool kit. I'd nandroid back to ics, plug the phone into the pc run the toolkit. select proper rom your running in settings, flash stock unroot then oem lock. now power the phone up and walk through setup. make sure the phones fully functional make some calls. Just to rule out aanything odd. now re run toolkit, select your rom type in the toolkit. root and flash, oem unlock, install perment clockwork recovery option. Now try vicious's Jelly Bean, download it, put it on your phone while still running ics. Reboot to recovery, wipe cache, wipe factory reset, advanced, wipe dalvik. Now select install Zip from sd card option, flash jellybean and then reboot. Doing it like this i'm 6 Nexus down without issue. I do know for a fact in my Droid Incredible days they could not take root. I had 3 of 6 verizon refurbs reboot at setup after flash, all same radios and so on. my guess was corrupt or bad nands. So if that method dosent work i'd say bad hardware. BTW to everyone else. Verizon tracks Meid's he can't swap and return phones. My question is why don't you get a verizon refurb? it's under MFG warrenty?


Thanks kpa2727. Yeah, I've actually performed the exact steps you listed a couple of days ago and it didn't work. Yes, this is the Toro model from Verizon. I can't take it back or make an insurance claim just because it won't flash an unofficial build of JB. Now when the official release comes out and it doesn't flash then... At that point I'll have a case. Thanks!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> ...and if you don't... I call troll! Think your clever waving $100 in our faces... eh?


I've never done the log cat thing so I'll look that up tomorrow and provide it. As for the $100, it's nothing compared to the added $40 per month to my bill for the extra line I picked up and the $199.99 I spent on the phone ($149.00 after mail in rebate ) I'm not thrilled about having two of the same phones because one can't flash any JB ROMs. Plus the hours I've spent trouble shooting. $100 is NOTHING for the help of fixing this issue. Or wait, maybe I'm just a troll as you put it. Hilarious.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BriVG (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't believe he is trolling, I'm having this exact issue. Even let it sit on the boot ani for 2 HOURS and on 4 different roms both ports and full AOSP. Gonna try the toolkit method myself hopefully tomorrow. Best of luck to those that are having this issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Thanks for the education. You weren't trying to teach anyone anything other than policies so thank you very much


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

As a friendly reminder please don't promote fraud. Sending a unit back claiming false things about the device is fraud no matter how you paint it.


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

BriVG said:


> Don't believe he is trolling, I'm having this exact issue. Even let it sit on the boot ani for 2 HOURS and on 4 different roms both ports and full AOSP. Gonna try the toolkit method myself hopefully tomorrow. Best of luck to those that are having this issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Good luck BriVG. You may be in the same boat as me. I'm turning mine in for a replacement and canceling my second line before it's too late. I really do hope you have better luck than me. I've owned sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many Droid devices and this is the first one that has ever let me down... Well that's unfair since it runs ICS like a champ. I 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> Good luck BriVG. You may be in the same boat as me. I'm turning mine in for a replacement and canceling my second line before it's too late. I really do hope you have better luck than me. I've owned sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many Droid devices and this is the first one that has ever let me down... Well that's unfair since it runs ICS like a champ. I
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


I think you mean android devices


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

creaky24 said:


> HULK MAKE POST!!!
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


This is the only post I've seen on this thread that is worth $100. Pay the man and throw your phone into a lake.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Keno23 said:


> Good luck BriVG. You may be in the same boat as me. I'm turning mine in for a replacement and canceling my second line before it's too late. I really do hope you have better luck than me. I've owned sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many Droid devices and this is the first one that has ever let me down... Well that's unfair since it runs ICS like a champ. I


+1 on getting a logcat as the next step (really a simple thing so don't burn out on researching it), but for the sake of brainstorming, I don't see anywhere that you've mentioned which bootloader you've tried with. Is it possible you just assumed you should use the JB bootloader and flashed that as the first step, and haven't looked back?

As far as I know, nobody knows exactly what is different in the new bootloader (or has been different in any of them since the phone was released), but people just want to flash it because it's the latest (ergo, greatest). Doing things with the assumption that they're better and no clue what they actually are seems like a good way to be left scratching your head when things break. I'm personally still on whichever one was last bundled with latest verizon radios (PRIMELA03, I think) and haven't had an iota of trouble with the few JB roms I flashed. At the very least, it's a new piece of the puzzle, it's certainly not necessary, and we don't know if it's a potential problem. So I'd stay on the last bootloader you were running on ICS.

I have watched the boot animation go for a while though so my sympathies with never being sure if this is going to be 10 minutes and then it works or another 4 hours of "what-if".


----------



## BriVG (Jul 11, 2011)

I've tried it with both bootloaders with the same results for all the roms I've tried. Stuck on boot ani. Oh, the phone gets a little warm also, but I assume that's cuz the screen is on. Even pulled the battery and rebooted - same result. The good news is I could nandroid back easily.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Is there a stock img available for Toro at all? If so you could try flashing through fastboot. First do a full wipe with fastboot -w, then flash the images with fastboot flash system, boot, recovery, userdata etc


----------



## Paradinglunatic (Feb 2, 2012)

I also think you should grab a logcat.

As for replacing the phone, I realize that fraud is frowned on here but is there anything that could be a legitimate problem with the phone that you could use as an excuse to get a replacement? Color banding or strange coloring on the screen or any of the other odd random things that these phones are plagued with?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Logcat seems to be by far the best option. It will not fix anything, but should hopefully provide some info as to what is going on.

I wonder if it's some sort of corrupt hardware.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm gonna tell a truncated story of what happened to me this morning in hopes that it will help you keno 
I was at work filling the order guide for my kitchen. When in freezer I decided to run benchmark(cold environment allows higher CPU freq since it don't get hot) I set it down, and walked away(yea...dumb...)twenty minutes later I'm running to the freezer to get it(its -20F in there)....its off...won't turn on... I pull battery wait five minutes try to turn on. BAM stuck at boot logo. Not even animation. Ten minute wait there. I pull battery.

Then I try to boot recovery (TWRP) it sits at the initial twrp "curtain screen" and does nothing for ten minutes. Try again. Twrp opens this time. Tried rebooting. Stuck at logo. Battery pull, try to boot, sits at animation this time . Does same thing every try for next half hour .
Finally try to restore backup. Nada, sits at animation(five different backup files)
Decide to go all out.
Full wipes(system, data, cache, dalvik) install rootzBoat beta2+gapps. Sits at animation. Pull battery . Twrp. Wipe data. Try install again. Still sits animation. Twrp, wipe system, data, install rootzboat, reboot RECOVERY this time . Wipe system and install rootzboat again. Wipe cache/dalvik after install . PRESTO boots up.(now I KNOW of didn't magically boot this time due to its temperature reaching a normal level again since this was two hours later and I had it outside in 100F heat for over an hour to start with) 
I have a feeling it was my final steps taken in recovery that got this bad boy booting.(1wipe system and data, 2install rootzboat 3reboot RECOVERY from within twrp, 4wipe system and install again 5wipe cache/dalvik 6reboot system, it sat at animation for about ten minutes this time then booted right up) give it a shot ..can't hurt right?
(If it works I dunno if I want money...either charity or devs, even tho I could use it I wouldn't feel right taking it lol)

And if it doesn't work, I hope u at least get a chuckle out of my EARLY morning plight after three hours of sleep then went on to work 12 hrs and was very busy all day in hot ass kitchen lol....kinda weird but my nexus seems to be running better than ever after all that crap lmfao.

GOOD LUCK BRO!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Maybe it would help us figure out the problem better if you gave us a logcat while the boot animation was playing.


I can't get ADB to communicate with the phone while it's booting with the nexus logo...this is the logcat I get prior to installing the rom:

D/CallNotifier( 381): SignalInfoTonePlayer.run(toneId = 98)...
I/PowerManagerService( 176): clearUserActivity for 10000ms from now
D/CallNotifier( 381): InCallTonePlayer.run(toneId = 5)...
D/InCallScreen( 381): delayedCleanupAfterDisconnect()... Phone state = IDLE
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.intent.action.VIEW typ=vnd.android.
cursor.dir/calls flg=0x10000 cmp=com.android.contacts/.activities.DialtactsActiv
ity} from pid 381
E/audio_hw_primary( 117): Leaving IN_CALL state, in_call=1, mode=0
E/audio_hw_primary( 117): Closing modem PCMs
D/InCallScreen( 381): endInCallScreenSession(false)... phone state = IDLE
I/ActivityManager( 176): moveTaskToBack: 10
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand* icons ALERTS ticker system_info back
home recent clock >
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 405K, 18% free 18563K/22407K, paused 49ms
I/dalvikvm-heap( 176): Grow heap (frag case) to 19.200MB for 1048592-byte alloc
ation
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 16K, 17% free 19570K/23495K, paused 43ms
I/ActivityManager( 176): Start proc com.android.contacts for activity com.andro
id.contacts/.activities.DialtactsActivity: pid=4080 uid=10000 gids={3003, 1015}
I/AudioService( 176): AudioFocus abandonAudioFocus() from AudioFocus_For_Phon
e_Ring_And_Calls
D/Bluetooth HS/HF( 381): CDMA call state: IDLE prev state:IDLE
D/AccelerometerListener( 381): enable(false)
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts* ticker system_info back
home recent clock >
D/OpenGLRenderer( 381): Flushing caches (mode 1)
D/AccountTypeManager( 4080): Registering external account type=com.fusionone.and
roid.sync.baclient.account, packageName=com.fusionone.android.sync.sprimebaclien
t
D/AccountTypeManager( 4080): Registering 1 extension packages
I/ContactPhotoManager( 4080): Cache adj: 1.0
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 228K, 3% free 12830K/13127K, paused 3ms+5
ms
E/ExternalAccountType( 4080): Unsupported attribute readOnly
W/ResourceType( 4080): getEntry failing because entryIndex 207 is beyond type en
tryCount 189
W/ResourceType( 4080): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0200cf (t=1 e=207) in packa
ge 0 (error -2147483647)
D/AccountTypeManager( 4080): Registering extension package account type=com.goog
le, dataSet=plus, packageName=com.google.android.apps.plus
I/AccountTypeManager( 4080): Loaded meta-data for 4 account types, 2 accounts in
120ms(wall) 37ms(cpu)
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 46K, 3% free 12880K/13191K, paused 21ms
I/dalvikvm-heap( 4080): Grow heap (frag case) to 13.645MB for 1048592-byte alloc
ation
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 6K, 3% free 13898K/14279K, paused 2ms+1ms

D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 27K, 2% free 14329K/14535K, paused 2ms+8m
s
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 9K, 2% free 14880K/15047K, paused 3ms+6ms

D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 91K, 2% free 15563K/15751K, paused 4ms+4m
s
D/libEGL ( 4080): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so
D/libEGL ( 4080): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
D/libEGL ( 4080): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
D/libEGL ( 4080): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
D/AlarmManagerService( 176): Kernel timezone updated to 420 minutes west of GMT

V/AlarmClock( 2508): AlarmInitReceiver finished
D/SystemClock( 381): Setting time of day to sec=1342144824
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4080): Enabling debug mode 0
E/DefaultVoicemailNotifier( 4080): No voicemails to notify about: clear the noti
fication.
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 226K, 3% free 16240K/16583K, paused 2ms+3
ms
I/ActivityManager( 176): Displayed com.android.contacts/.activities.DialtactsAc
tivity: +1s173ms (total +17s358ms)
I/ActivityManager( 176): moveTaskToBack: 10
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_core.c:280]
SIPStack_PreProcess_Data: SIP Message
D/IMS ( 396): <-------------- incoming message
D/IMS ( 396):
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_uasreq.c:11
70] SIPStack_UA_Check_Accept_Reject_Contact: Incoming Request : Accept-Contact h
eader is not present
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_evt.c:253]
SIPStack_Event_Add_Q: SIPStack_Event_Add_Q : Event = 8
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transport.c
:680] SIPStack_Transport_SendRsp: Response
D/IMS ( 396): ---->outgoing message
D/IMS ( 396):
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Framework/ISIP/src/ImsISIP_Core.c:3739] __IS
IP_get_sipstkIntfStruct: __ISIP_get_sipstkIntfStruct : Existing Interface Strucu
trecould not be found
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:986] ImsSM
SIPProcessSIPMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage: Sip Event type = 8
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:987] ImsSM
SIPProcessSIPMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage: MWI notify = 0
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:994] ImsSM
SIPProcessSIPMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:MsG saved successfully
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformUIIntf.c:104] x
an_ui_intf_ui_ind: Sending evt: 11
D/IMSFW ( 396): ImsSMSInterface: handleEvent: data:000002100302070292A19E4D19
8008320003112DC0011910D30413A2D741360C99881820AB4A3A06082341B0815386C00306120712
1900240B01000E0580032A3836
D/IMSFW ( 396): ImsSMSInterface: Recieve a SMS related event from IMS stack
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] i
ms_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_handler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 396):
D/IMSFW ( 396): ImsSMSInterface: Processing 3GPP2 message
D/IMSFW ( 396): SmsImsDispatcher: Hanlding EVENT_SEND_MT_SMS_TO_RIL
D/IMSFW ( 396): IIL: SUB CMD : IPC_IMS_3GPP2_SMS_ACKNOWLEDGE
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIPSvcInterface.
c:347] send_msg_response: Performance: Inside IMSSMSIPSendMessage()
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIPSvcInterface.
c:391] send_msg_response: Performance: Exiting IMSSMSIPSendMessage()
D/IMSFW ( 396): IIL: readIPCMessage
E/IMS ( 396): g_isSIPMESSAGE---in IMSSMSIP=0
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1160] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage: Response Code = 27888304
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1166] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:Till here
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1185] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:Till here
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1198] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:Till here
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1211] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:Till here
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/SIP/SIP_Stack/src/sipcore/sipstk_transport.c
:680] SIPStack_Transport_SendRsp: Response
D/IMS ( 396): ---->outgoing message
D/IMS ( 396):
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Framework/ISIP/src/ImsISIP_Core.c:2361] XAN_
ISIP_SendMsg: XAN_ISIP_SendMsg : XAN_SipStack_SendRequest Success
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1221] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:Response sent successfully
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Application/SMSApp/src/ImsSMSIP.c:1255] ImsS
MSIPProcessUserMessage: ImsSMSIPSipIncomigMessage:Crashed while cleaning
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] i
ms_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_handler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 396):
I/power ( 176): *** set_screen_state 0
D/SurfaceFlinger( 114): About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xfb1918
V/TransportControlView( 176): Create TCV com.android.internal.widget.TransportC
[email protected]
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info back
home RECENT* clock >
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1538K, 16% free 19791K/23495K, paused 3ms
+10ms
D/NfcService( 411): NFC-C OFF, disconnect
E/DefaultVoicemailNotifier( 4080): No voicemails to notify about: clear the noti
fication.
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info BACK*
HOME* RECENT CLOCK* >
V/ContactPhotoManager( 4080): Preloaded 25 photos. Cached bytes: 165784
V/ContactPhotoManager( 4080): Preloaded 25 photos. Cached bytes: 289735
V/ContactPhotoManager( 4080): Preloaded 5 photos. Cached bytes: 317201
D/IMS ( 396): [external/xanadu/Platform/Android/src/PlatformDaemon.c:225] i
ms_daemon_evt_handler: SISO: ims_daemon_evt_handler: xan_q_pop failed....2
D/IMS ( 396):
D/dalvikvm( 333): GC_EXPLICIT freed 375K, 4% free 14061K/14599K, paused 5ms+5ms

I/wpa_supplicant( 240): wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with c0:83:0a:41:5
0:11 [GTK=TKIP]
I/wpa_supplicant( 240): wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with c0:83:0a:41:5
0:11 [GTK=TKIP]
I/EventLogService( 333): Aggregate from 1342144205114 (log), 1342144205114 (dat
a)
I/ServiceDumpSys( 333): dumping service [account]
I/wpa_supplicant( 240): wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with c0:83:0a:41:5
0:11 [GTK=TKIP]
I/power ( 176): *** set_screen_state 1
I/WindowManager( 176): Lock screen displayed!
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 789K, 6% free 16569K/17479K, paused 3ms+4
ms
D/dalvikvm( 1031): GC_CONCURRENT freed 452K, 5% free 13324K/13895K, paused 2ms+4
ms
D/SurfaceFlinger( 114): Screen about to return, flinger = 0xfb1918
D/dalvikvm( 1031): GC_EXPLICIT freed 135K, 5% free 13220K/13895K, paused 5ms+2ms

D/NfcService( 411): NFC-C ON
D/OpenGLRenderer( 176): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info BACK
HOME recent* CLOCK >
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info back*
home* recent clock* >
W/InputManagerService( 176): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: co
m.android.internal.view.IInp[email protected]
D/dalvikvm( 4080): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1104K, 7% free 16761K/17991K, paused 2ms+
13ms
E/DefaultVoicemailNotifier( 4080): No voicemails to notify about: clear the noti
fication.
E/DefaultVoicemailNotifier( 4080): No voicemails to notify about: clear the noti
fication.
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.int
ent.category.HOME] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.android.launcher/com.android.launcher2
.Launcher} from pid 176
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4080): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4080): Flushing caches (mode 1)
W/InputManagerService( 176): Starting input on non-focused client com.android.i
[email protected] (uid=10000 pid=4080)
E/DefaultVoicemailNotifier( 4080): No voicemails to notify about: clear the noti
fication.
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.settings.SETTINGS flg=0x10000000 cm
p=com.android.settings/.Settings} from pid 258
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1717K, 17% free 19699K/23495K, paused 71ms

I/ActivityManager( 176): Start proc com.android.settings for activity com.andro
id.settings/.Settings: pid=4235 uid=1000 gids={1015, 3002, 3001, 3003, 3007}
D/OpenGLRenderer( 431): Flushing caches (mode 1)
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1371K, 21% free 18579K/23495K, paused 2ms+5
ms
D/OpenGLRenderer( 431): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 258): Flushing caches (mode 0)
W/System.err( 4235): Removed 2131231170
W/System.err( 4235): Removed 2131231177
D/dalvikvm( 4235): GC_CONCURRENT freed 121K, 2% free 12936K/13127K, paused 6ms+2
ms
D/LocalBluetoothProfileManager( 4235): LocalBluetoothProfileManager construction
complete
D/libEGL ( 4235): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so
D/libEGL ( 4235): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
D/libEGL ( 4235): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
D/libEGL ( 4235): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libGLESv2_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Enabling debug mode 0
I/ActivityManager( 176): Displayed com.android.settings/.Settings: +831ms
D/dalvikvm( 4235): GC_CONCURRENT freed 100K, 2% free 13294K/13511K, paused 5ms+4
ms
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cmp=com.android.
settings/.SubSettings (has extras)} from pid 4235
I/ActivityManager( 176): Displayed com.android.settings/.SubSettings: +401ms
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 0)
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.int
ent.category.HOME] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.android.launcher/com.android.launcher2
.Launcher} from pid 176
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 0)
W/InputManagerService( 176): Starting input on non-focused client com.android.i
[email protected] (uid=1000 pid=4235)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 1)
I/ActivityManager( 176): No longer want com.google.android.talk (pid 3263): hid
den #16
I/ActivityManager( 176): No longer want com.android.vending (pid 1020): hidden
#17
W/ActivityManager( 176): Scheduling restart of crashed service com.android.vend
ing/com.google.android.finsky.billing.iab.PendingNotificationsService in 5000ms
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_CONCURRENT freed 611K, 5% free 14584K/15303K, paused 3ms+9
ms
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 70K, 5% free 14550K/15303K, paused 16ms
I/dalvikvm-heap( 258): Grow heap (frag case) to 14.492MB for 230416-byte alloca
tion
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 6% free 14774K/15559K, paused 18ms
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 3K, 5% free 14783K/15559K, paused 36ms
I/dalvikvm-heap( 258): Grow heap (frag case) to 14.719MB for 230416-byte alloca
tion
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 6% free 15008K/15815K, paused 31ms
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 22K, 5% free 15128K/15815K, paused 25ms
W/ResourceType( 176): Invalid package identifier when getting bag for resource
number 0x7f0c0008
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 13K, 5% free 15353K/16071K, paused 38ms
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 5K, 5% free 15579K/16327K, paused 29ms
D/dalvikvm( 258): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 11K, 5% free 15797K/16583K, paused 33ms
D/OpenGLRenderer( 431): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 258): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 431): Flushing caches (mode 1)
D/PicasaSyncManager( 3237): battery info: true
W/PowerUI ( 258): unknown intent: Intent { act=android.intent.action.ACTION_POW
ER_CONNECTED flg=0x10000010 }
D/MtpService( 1433): addStorageLocked 65537 /mnt/sdcard
D/MtpService( 1433): starting MTP server in MTP mode
D/MtpService( 1433): addStorageLocked 65537 /mnt/sdcard
D/dalvikvm( 1433): GC_CONCURRENT freed 451K, 5% free 12871K/13447K, paused 2ms+4
ms
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/dalvikvm( 4235): GC_CONCURRENT freed 300K, 3% free 13421K/13831K, paused 5ms+5
ms
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cmp=com.android.
settings/.SubSettings (has extras)} from pid 4235
D/dalvikvm( 176): JIT code cache reset in 7 ms (1048488 bytes 2/0)
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1354K, 21% free 18578K/23495K, paused 80ms

D/PermissionCache( 114): checking android.permission.HARDWARE_TEST for uid=1000
=> granted (213 us)
D/VoldCmdListener( 107): cryptfs cryptocomplete
E/Cryptfs ( 107): not running with encryption, aborting
I/ActivityManager( 176): Displayed com.android.settings/.SubSettings: +324ms
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 0)
I/ActivityManager( 176): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.int
ent.category.HOME] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.android.launcher/com.android.launcher2
.Launcher} from pid 176
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 0)
D/OpenGLRenderer( 4235): Flushing caches (mode 1)
W/InputManagerService( 176): Starting input on non-focused client com.android.i
[email protected] (uid=1000 pid=4235)
I/power ( 176): *** set_screen_state 0
D/SurfaceFlinger( 114): About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xfb1918
D/NfcService( 411): NFC-C OFF, disconnect
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_CONCURRENT freed 764K, 19% free 19211K/23495K, paused 4ms+
7ms
V/TransportControlView( 176): Create TCV com.android.internal.widget.TransportC
[email protected]
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info back
home RECENT* clock >
D/PhoneStatusBar( 258): disable: < expand icons alerts ticker system_info BACK*
HOME* RECENT CLOCK* >
D/dalvikvm( 859): GC_CONCURRENT freed 418K, 4% free 13746K/14279K, paused 4ms+4
ms
D/dalvikvm( 176): GC_CONCURRENT freed 696K, 15% free 20070K/23495K, paused 6ms+
7ms


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

ashclepdia said:


> I'm gonna tell a truncated story of what happened to me this morning in hopes that it will help you keno
> I was at work filling the order guide for my kitchen. When in freezer I decided to run benchmark(cold environment allows higher CPU freq since it don't get hot) I set it down, and walked away(yea...dumb...)twenty minutes later I'm running to the freezer to get it(its -20F in there)....its off...won't turn on... I pull battery wait five minutes try to turn on. BAM stuck at boot logo. Not even animation. Ten minute wait there. I pull battery.
> 
> Then I try to boot recovery (TWRP) it sits at the initial twrp "curtain screen" and does nothing for ten minutes. Try again. Twrp opens this time. Tried rebooting. Stuck at logo. Battery pull, try to boot, sits at animation this time . Does same thing every try for next half hour .
> ...


Thanks bro...I will definitely try!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Keno23 said:


> I can't get ADB to communicate with the phone while it's booting with the nexus logo...this is the logcat I get prior to installing the rom:


Maybe user pastebin next time you have this much text to share.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BelowTheHeavens (Mar 6, 2012)

Can you flash ics roms?


----------



## Keno23 (Jun 28, 2012)

BelowTheHeavens said:


> Can you flash ics roms?


Yes, all of the ICS ROMs and kernels with no issues.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SH4YD33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Having the same exact problem with my launch Gnex.

Tried fastboot -w, flashing stock images, relocking bootloader, superwipe scripts, many different roms.. all i get is the boot anim looping.

Even tried fastboot -w after flashing the JB rom and nothing.. Time for a replacement.. OP did you ever solve the issue?


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Switch your recovery and make sure you do a complete system wipe (not your sdcard obviously) through twrp. Also might want to flash jb bootloader...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Wish people would actually read the thread before they offered up things that have already been tried multiple times....


----------



## SH4YD33 (Jul 13, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> Switch your recovery and make sure you do a complete system wipe (not your sdcard obviously) through twrp. Also might want to flash jb bootloader...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Tried TWRP (the latest) flashed the new bootloader also. Still no go. Has to be a hardware issue or something.. Dont feel like waiting for a VZW OTA for JB..


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I spent an hour or so with OP on Gtalk. He wiped & flashed everything we could think of, and the phone still hangs on the JB boot animation. We are both experienced modders, and we are both stumped. If anyone is looking for a challenge, this is a fierce one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SH4YD33 (Jul 13, 2012)

sublimaze said:


> I spent an hour or so with OP on Gtalk. He wiped & flashed everything we could think of, and the phone still hangs on the JB boot animation. We are both experienced modders, and we are both stumped. If anyone is looking for a challenge, this is a fierce one.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah.. i've definitly went thru all of the steps basically and no dice.. Time to call VZW..


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

SH4YD33 said:


> Yeah.. i've definitly went thru all of the steps basically and no dice.. Time to call VZW..


Call vZW and tell them what exactly? That you are trying to install an unauthorized operating system on your phone? Good luck with that.

If there is in fact a problem where the hardware is preventing the installation of JB, than we may never see JB released from Verizon. No way they would want to exchange all those phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xfighter1188 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you still aren't able to flash a jelly bean ROM I would try to flash droid theorys rom with a built in wipe script.

Also try wiping data,system,dalvik 3x each

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SH4YD33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> If you still aren't able to flash a jelly bean ROM I would try to flash droid theorys rom with a built in wipe script.
> 
> Also try wiping data,system,dalvik 3x each
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Flashed this ROM and same issue.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone with a Nexus having issues near central jersey, id like to take a crack at it in person.


----------



## squaredawaysailor (Mar 27, 2012)

I been looking through this thread and noticed. Have you tried to fast boot flash everything back to stock (4.0.2 not 4.0.4) 
Then unlock, root, then try to flash jb from there? Just a thought

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## laxattack (Dec 3, 2011)

have you tried one of droidtheorys roms, the wipe script of his got mine working and now i can flash every jb rom


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

So you have recovery installed and everything but cannot flash a JB rom? NO problems installing drivers on computer? What recovery are you using?


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

Flash 4.0.4 stock images and make sure you relock. Then perform a factory reset through stock recovery. Allow to boot fully. Reboot to bootloader and unlock and wipe again in factory recovery. Now apply cwm or twrp. Rename file to save recovery Reboot and allow to boot fully. Reboot recovery and flash JB boot loader, Rom, stock kernel. Allow to boot fully and settle before flashing a new kernel. I just did this for a buddy who couldn't flash worked flawlessly!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

